# New Drivers for Sound Blaster Z / Zx / ZxR / Z SE



## Regeneration (Feb 11, 2022)

Attached below is an official driver version 6.0.102.0078 for Creative's Sound Blaster Z series. Works with Z, Zx, ZxR and Z SE. Still not listed on their website, but the release notes as follows:

Fixes:
* On some system, encoder no audio while using External Dolby Digital decoder.
* With Windows 11, toggling direct mode some times will cause distortion or no sound.

In addition, a new version of Sound Blaster Command is also available:

http://files.creative.com/creative/.../release/CreativeSBCommandSetup_3.5.06.00.exe

Version 3.5.6.0,
* Better handling of Direct Mode in Windows 11 for AE series and Z series.


----------



## navion (Feb 12, 2022)

The driver is broken, it does not contain the proper digital signature (the developers accidentally inserted cthda.cat from a previous version):


----------



## Regeneration (Feb 12, 2022)

Try again. I've updated the file above with the original fetched by Sound Blaster Command auto-update.

Filename: SBZSeriesDriverInstaller.exe
MD5: d50632606613fa9b2d1dc0d15070bf99


----------



## navion (Feb 12, 2022)

Same hash and it's broken: Sound Blaster Command asks for an update after every reboot, and Device Manager shows the old version.


----------



## Regeneration (Feb 12, 2022)

I just re-installed it myself and it works fine:



Make sure you run it as admin, and try to first update SB Command to version 3.5.6.0.

You can try to install it with "disable driver signature enforcement" from the boot menu.


----------



## navion (Feb 12, 2022)

Looks like the issue only with Windows 8.1, on Windows 10 driver is properly signed.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 12, 2022)

I updated the driver with no problems also. Seems like an old OS problem.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 15, 2022)

navion said:


> Looks like the issue only with Windows 8.1, on Windows 10 driver is properly signed.


This means that the package has a specific signature for Windows 10 or higher. This parameter is set when generating the security catalog.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 15, 2022)

I'm guessing that's to do with the sha1 and sha2, sha1 then dual sign (1+2), then sha2.


----------



## kluyt007 (Feb 17, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> Attached below is an official driver version 6.0.102.0078 for Creative's Sound Blaster Z series. Works with Z, Zx, ZxR and Z SE. Still not listed on their website, but the release notes as follows:
> 
> Fixes:
> * On some system, encoder no audio while using External Dolby Digital decoder.
> ...


Hi,

I've updated the driver of  my Z serie, and the Sound Blaster Command to the new versions, but now Command says there is no supported device to find, please connect?
it works on Windows 11, the previous version worked fine, all setting availlable, but now it is empty screen........

can you help?


----------



## Regeneration (Feb 17, 2022)

kluyt007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've updated the driver of  my Z serie, and the Sound Blaster Command to the new versions, but now Command says there is no supported device to find, please connect?
> it works on Windows 11, the previous version worked fine, all setting availlable, but now it is empty screen........
> ...


Make sure to reboot and all drivers were installed correctly in the device manager.

If you have antivirus/firewall like Kaspersky, try to give Sound Blaster Command permissions, or run it manually as admin.


----------



## kluyt007 (Feb 17, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> Make sure to reboot and all drivers were installed correctly in the device manager.
> 
> If you have antivirus/firewall like Kaspersky, try to give Sound Blaster Command permissions, or run it manually as admin.


done, all oke, antivirus is the Windows internal, no extra, and installed as administrator, stil blank......



kluyt007 said:


> done, all oke, antivirus is the Windows internal, no extra, and installed as administrator, stil blank......


is I go back to the old version, it is active again..... version 3.4.98 is working.......


----------



## Regeneration (Feb 17, 2022)

kluyt007 said:


> done, all oke, antivirus is the Windows internal, no extra, and installed as administrator, stil blank......


So try to clean reinstall... remove everything from the contron panel, and ensure drivers are removed too from the device manager, and then try DDU from safe mode.


----------

